# Schrift ?!



## Krusty-Ac (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Könntihr mir sagen wie die schrift heisst ?
Währe nett!
THX , krusty-ac


----------



## Meccan (15. Juni 2005)

also ich glaube die Schrift an sich (die Gelben Zahlen) wirst du ohne 
 Probleme bekommen von http://www.dafont.com

 ABER die Schattierung und dessen verlauf musst du leider selber 
 in PS erstellen

 Ich such mal die schrift und dann gib ich bescheid, wenn ich sie gefunden 
 habe

 MFG Carl


----------



## Krusty-Ac (15. Juni 2005)

Hi
Ja das mit den Verlauf usw isz klar das ich das mit PS machen muss!
Ich würde nur gern wissen wie die Schrift heist! 
Und alles bei dafont zu durchsuchen ist zu viel! 
Daher wollte ich erstmal hier fragen !


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Juni 2005)

Dann solltest du dein Glück zunächst bei http://www.myfonts.com/whatthefont (natürlich erst noch das Beispiel "vorbereiten") und dann im Typo-Forum versuchen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Juni 2005)

Hab dir mal die Arbeit abgenommen (super Seite übrigens)
Der Font könnte "ITC American Typewriter Bold" sein. Ist jedoch ein kostenpflichtiger Font.

Alex


----------



## Krusty-Ac (16. Juni 2005)

Danke an euch!
Die Schruft heisst ; ITC American Typewriter Bold 
Thx!


----------

